# Shapton Ha-no-kuromaku



## mark76 (Jan 29, 2016)

A knife store nearby now sells the Shapton Ha-no-kuromaku stones. I'd never heard of these stones. Is there anyone who knows more about them or has even used them? How do they compare to the Glass and Pro series?

Thanks!


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it's just the Japanese name for the pro series. Same colours, same kind of packaging, same grits.


----------



## mark76 (Jan 29, 2016)

Are you sure Joris? When I look at the pictures (for example here: http://www.japansemessen.nl/a-42822812/slijpstenen/shapton-ha-no-kuromaku-wetsteen-2000-medium/ ) they look thinner than the pro series. But I could be mistaken. They also come with a cheap plastic base, unlike the Pro series (I think). And it is advised to soak them a little, whereas I only know the Pro series as true splash-and-go.


----------



## berko (Jan 29, 2016)

these are the shapton pros. good stones in the lower grits, especially 320, 1000, 1500 and 2000. the prices there are not good tho.


----------



## TurboScooter (Jan 29, 2016)

I have some Shapton Ha No Kuromaku stones. I don't have any US market Pros to compare them to personally. While looking at these, I read claims that the US Pros had a different composition made specifically for the US climate, as opposed to the JDM Shaptons, which were more suited to Japan's climate. I don't think that makes sense at all, so I don't buy into that story.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 29, 2016)

TurboScooter said:


> .... I read claims that the US Pros had a different composition made specifically for the US climate, as opposed to the JDM Shaptons, which were more suited to Japan's climate. I don't think that makes sense at all, so I don't buy into that story.




lus1: 








Yes, these stones are the *same exact *stones as Shapton Pros sold outside of Japan.


----------



## mark76 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Asteger (Jan 30, 2016)

Interesting but the climate idea doesn't make sense. There might be some very, very generalised differences between these 2 countries, but conditions vary enough within bothJapan, especially in the US, that the idea seems a bit of bs. Also, why design only for the US as opposed to the many other countries out there? Mark's obviously seen these for sale op Nederland, for eg.


----------



## dominasia (Jan 30, 2016)

Shapton do a cheaper M range that are 5mm thick glued on to a base, a 15 mm version (Shapton Pro aka Ha-no-Kuromaku) in a plastic box and a 24 mm version in it's own wooden holder. I have the 2k, and 5k 15 mm versions and the 1000 grit as an M stone. All are splash and go. They're all excellent.

The 2k Shapton is a brilliant stone that does everything a 1k or 3k stone will do, and i often go straight from it to a strop with amazing results. Sometimes i wonder why i bothered to buy the other two.


----------



## dominasia (Jan 30, 2016)

TurboScooter said:


> I have some Shapton Ha No Kuromaku stones. I don't have any US market Pros to compare them to personally. While looking at these, I read claims that the US Pros had a different composition made specifically for the US climate, as opposed to the JDM Shaptons, which were more suited to Japan's climate. I don't think that makes sense at all, so I don't buy into that story.



I used to live in Japan and i can tell you their climate varies from the arctic circle to the tropics. It's a long country. I don't buy the BS about these being different stones. They are the same stone. It's just marketing nonsense. The only "Pro" version of the stone is the 24 mm version which is for professional sharpeners who do it all day and need the extra size. This stone is only available in Japan as far as i know and comes in it's own wooden holder. It also costs a bit more than the Pro/Ha-No-Kuromaku stones that are 15mm.


----------



## dominasia (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm beginning to wonder whether to sell my 5k Shapton Pro. It was the most expensive stone i've bought and i rarely use it. I've been going from a 2k to a home made strop loaded with light blue Starkie compound (Smurf poo) and the results are superb. I'm not sue what the point of the 5k is for kitchen knives but i know a guy who loves his for straight razors. I've used the stone a couple of times and it's highly effective and quickly builds up a grey slurry, but is it actually making food prep any more efficient?
What do others think about this issue? Do you get to fall in love with the extra polish of a higher grit stone or is it just for obsessives? Bear in mind i got my stones for very good prices from Japan, so it's not as if i really need to part with it, but i'm interested in picking up a 320 grit or an Atoma plate and could do with the cash to pay for those.
I dunno, perhaps i need to spend more time with it since i've only been sharpening for a year or two and they do say higher grit stones require more skill. Probably it's just a case of a bad workman blaming his tools, but i'm interested what other's think.


----------



## Asteger (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't have this particular stone, but almost entirely agree with you. There's often a sort of 'arms race' to get finer and finer, but a lot of people who really know what they're doing, if they at least are not stopping at 5k in fineness, are quite happy with less than that, including me although I usually do this through naturals. 

I think, yes, people like the more polished look of finer stone stone finishes, though polish and finish are a different issue from edge character and performance. Everyone uses synths or is at least aware of grit measurements and influenced by ideas of target fineness and sharpening 'progressions'. Slicing knives - yanagiba, sujihiki.. - might function with finer edges. But for normal gyuto and petty I think sub 5k is usually ideal.


----------



## berko (Feb 9, 2016)

i sold my 5k shapton. get a 3k chosera instead or a gesshin diamond!


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Feb 9, 2016)

Amazon sells both the 'Pro' and the Japanese version. I've used both in the 1500 grit range for bevel setting razors, and about the only difference I can see or feel is the Japanese version is around $25 cheaper than the US version.


----------

